# Myrtle Beach Blackout



## iplay1515 (Jul 11, 2011)

Is it true that beginning in 2012, unless you are deeded at a Myrtle Beach Wyndham property, you won't be able to make a reservation regardless of status during the prime summer months?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 11, 2011)

iplay1515 said:


> Is it true that beginning in 2012, unless you are deeded at a Myrtle Beach Wyndham property, you won't be able to make a reservation regardless of status during the prime summer months?



Had not heard this. Is deed weeks, converted weeks, and UDI considered deeded?  What happens to units owned by Access at Towers on the Grove and elsewhere?  Can you share your source?


----------



## iplay1515 (Jul 11, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Had not heard this. Is deed weeks, converted weeks, and UDI?  What happens to units owned by Access at Towers on the Grove and elsewhere?  Can you share your source?



It was in a Wyndham book that a sales person showed me similar to the Members Directory.  There was a table of points required to reserves the various types of units at the different times of the year.

The blackout notice was at the bottom of the table in fine print.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 11, 2011)

iplay1515 said:


> It was in a Wyndham book that a sales person showed me similar to the Members Directory.  There was a table of points required to reserves the various types of units at the different times of the year.
> 
> The blackout notice was at the bottom of the table in fine print.



An interesting possable solution to the overbooking situation in Mrytle Beach and North Mrytle Beach.  Availability appears to then be limited to Access (to the extent that they have picked up deeds) and to the old Fairfield deeds, maybe with some other exceptions.  I can  see where they may not permit UDI points to be used after the ARP period, but they should still be available under the ARP period.

I would not panic yet over the book routine.  More than one location was using a professionaly done book to show you the RCI Platium program and saying that if bought a new Access deed you would be eligable and receive this.  One of the two locations confirmed that this just was not the case and they were just using it for sales purposes.  RCI and Wyndham both agree that RCI memberships through Wyndham are not eligable for the RCI Platium program.  It sounds like a varion of this.  Another possable problem is going to be a legal problem because of the way they have sold the Club Wyndham Plus points program.


----------



## iplay1515 (Jul 11, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> An interesting possable solution to the overbooking situation in Mrytle Beach and North Mrytle Beach.  Availability appears to then be limited to Access (to the extent that they have picked up deeds) and to the old Fairfield deeds, maybe with some other exceptions.  I can where they may not permit UDI points to be used after the ARP period, but they should still be available under the ARP period.



There was also another addendum sheet that listed 5 Myrtle Beach Properties where ownership would allow you to book at any of the other MB properties during summer prime.  I can't remember all five but Towers on the Grove, Ocean Blvd., and Sea Watch were in the list.

Wyndham Retail Sales  is pushing Towers on the Grove in the retail sales to existing owners trying to get owners to move their home property location to Towers on the Grove (TOG).


----------



## iplay1515 (Jul 11, 2011)

Retail sales at Ocean Blvd. are saying that Wyndham now owns RCI.


----------



## StrayKatt (Jul 11, 2011)

iplay1515 said:


> Retail sales at Ocean Blvd. are saying that Wyndham now owns RCI.



I was also told that at our sales presentation yesterday (at Towers on the Grove).


----------



## ScubaKat (Jul 11, 2011)

I heard about both the Myrtle Beach blackout and Wyndham owning RCI at Ocean Boulevard yesterday too... 



iplay1515 said:


> Retail sales at Ocean Blvd. are saying that Wyndham now owns RCI.


----------



## iplay1515 (Jul 11, 2011)

I found the Myrtle Beach blackout notice.  It's on page 288 of the Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory 2011-2012 at the bottom of the page.

The footnotes end with the following statement:

VIP program benefits are subject to change or elimination without notice


----------



## joestein (Jul 11, 2011)

I dont think I would say that Wyndham owns RCI.  They are both owned by the same corporate parent.   

And this is not new,  I think they have owned them for over 10 years.  Not a lot good that has done for us.

Joe


----------



## ausman (Jul 11, 2011)

iplay1515:

You are misinterpreting.

The footnote applies only to VIP owners who own elsewhere booking using the Reciprocal Advance Reservation Priority at 11 mths.

If availability is there at 10 mths then all members can reserve. 

This whole topic reads like a sales misinformation mishmash.

And, yes VIP benefits can change or be eliminated, which they have been increasingly the past few years.


----------



## iplay1515 (Jul 11, 2011)

basham said:


> iplay1515:
> 
> You are misinterpreting.
> 
> ...




The sales group is using this footnote to promote sales at TOG MB by mis-representing the meaning of the statement.  The sales guy made it clear that as of 2012, only owners at one of the 5 MB properties listed on another sheet would be able to book any type of reservation at MB during the prime summer season.  Sex lies and timeshares.


----------



## DrBopp (Jul 11, 2011)

iplay1515 said:


> The sales group is using this footnote to promote sales at TOG MB by mis-representing the meaning of the statement.  The sales guy made it clear that as of 2012, only owners at one of the 5 MB properties listed on another sheet would be able to book any type of reservation at MB during the prime summer season.  Sex lies and timeshares.



I own at Myrtle Beach and if Wyndham really did this I would relinquish any points I have in the Wyndham system, because it would be just a matter of time before they blocked somewhere else. They could either take them  back or whatever. I don't think that it would happen, but who knows. I've been pleased with Wyndham Points so far, but that would be the last  straw for me. 

Gordon


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 11, 2011)

iplay1515 said:


> Retail sales at Ocean Blvd. are saying that Wyndham now owns RCI.



True at another location also, they say they now tell RCI what to do if their offer to buy more timeshares is refused.  A RCI rep confirmed that this is the case and that RCI problems would follow.  Fortunatly for me I do not like RCI and do not use it very often and then to liquate weeks that put in to preserve them.  Not doing that anymore.


----------



## melschey (Jul 11, 2011)

iplay1515 said:


> Retail sales at Ocean Blvd. are saying that Wyndham now owns RCI.



Wyndham Worldwide which is a spin-off of Cendant owns RCI.

They also own Wyndham Resorts (formally Fairfield Resorts) and WorldMark by Wyndham (formally TrendWest). There are so many subsidiaries with the name Wydham in them that is very hard to know which is which.


----------



## ausman (Jul 11, 2011)

iplay1515 said:


> Is it true that beginning in 2012, unless you are deeded at a Myrtle Beach Wyndham property, you won't be able to make a reservation regardless of status during the prime summer months?



Lets start again.

The answer is no.

Salespeople often lie, this is a lie.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 12, 2011)

basham said:


> Lets start again.
> 
> The answer is no.
> 
> Salespeople often lie, this is a lie.



Called Wyndham, they are honoring ARP rules for the Summer of 2012.  Their position on the 2012 points chart and if their is now a blackout period for summer is that the 2012 point chart is not released.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok, I'm confused. This year I bought resale points off ebay, and have a deed stating Seawatch Plantation in Myrtle Beach is my home resort. Just this morning I called Wyndham 13 months out and reserved a three bedroom unit for next August at Seawatch. Are you saying that because I bought resale I may not be able to book a unit 13 months out for a Summer vacation? Sorry, I'm just trying to understand this thread and how I may be affected. Thanks, Sue


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Jul 12, 2011)

Basicly the Sales guy is implying that without ARP you won't get into a summer week at Myrtle Beach...And that unless you own a deed at a Mytle beach location...soon, you won't be able to ARP into it(some VIP levels can currently ARP into non-deeded resorts)...

There's no block or restrictions...Its just a popular location during a popular time thats very hard to get into, unless you can call 13 months out with ARP...so yah, what the salesman said is _pretty much _true...but if you're lucky you MIGHT be able to get a room if you don't have ARP


----------



## antjmar (Jul 12, 2011)

susgar said:


> Ok, I'm confused. This year I bought resale points off ebay, and have a deed stating Seawatch Plantation in Myrtle Beach is my home resort. Just this morning I called Wyndham 13 months out and reserved a three bedroom unit for next August at Seawatch. Are you saying that because I bought resale I may not be able to book a unit 13 months out for a Summer vacation? Sorry, I'm just trying to understand this thread and how I may be affected. Thanks, Sue



IF it were true it would not impact you at all since since you own (deeded) at MB.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 12, 2011)

susgar said:


> Ok, I'm confused. This year I bought resale points off ebay, and have a deed stating Seawatch Plantation in Myrtle Beach is my home resort. Just this morning I called Wyndham 13 months out and reserved a three bedroom unit for next August at Seawatch. Are you saying that because I bought resale I may not be able to book a unit 13 months out for a Summer vacation? Sorry, I'm just trying to understand this thread and how I may be affected. Thanks, Sue



Sue,

You are fine.  Basically this thread is perpetuating misleading information that people have been given by sales staff working on commission.  The only thing that is blacked out is Reciprocal ARP 11 month privileges of VIPs during summer in myrtle beach.  This is because of the high demand for this period by OWNERS at myrtle beach.  It is not new.  It has been this way at least several years as stated in the directory.  But sales staff flash this page at people, point out the one line out of context and try to scare people so they can make a sale.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 12, 2011)

susgar said:


> Ok, I'm confused. This year I bought resale points off ebay, and have a deed stating Seawatch Plantation in Myrtle Beach is my home resort. Just this morning I called Wyndham 13 months out and reserved a three bedroom unit for next August at Seawatch. Are you saying that because I bought resale I may not be able to book a unit 13 months out for a Summer vacation? Sorry, I'm just trying to understand this thread and how I may be affected. Thanks, Sue



You are fine since you own at one of the Myrtle Beach resorts.  Talked to Wyndham again on the matter and they did look at the 2012 points chart.  What he explained to me was the Blackout dates in Myrtle Beach pertain only to Reciepical ARP priviledges (the 11 month out version).  They are as follows:

1.  Easter
2.  Spring Break
3.  4th of July
4.  Thanksgiving
5.  Christmas
6.  New Years
7.  June to August

I just checked the standard window of availability for Myrtle Beach for Easter, Spring Break, Chrismas, and New Years.  The others are not viewable on line for the 10 month window.  All of the above have availability at this point.  Therefore, unless things change over the years, blackout dates for these holidays do not mean a whole lot for Myrtle Beach for receiprical ARP rights.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 12, 2011)

Thankyou, Sue


----------



## Conan (Jul 12, 2011)

Just to reiterate, salespeople lie and this thread is a hodgepodge of misinformation.

Myrtle beach summer weeks generally do book up in a matter of days when the 13-month window opens for advance reservation preference reservations.  So if you want to stay during those weeks you need to own Wyndham Plus Points at one of the Myrtle Beach locations.

I own Wyndham points deeded to Seawatch that I bought years ago on Ebay.  I've had no trouble making reservations at the 13-month date, for my own use or to rent out.


----------



## doublebubbls (Jul 13, 2011)

Just needed to throw in my two cents.
I own @ OB. I have called the Last three weeks in a row to make reservations for next year. I rent out several summer weeks every year. 
All Three times I have called the person I talked to could not help me. 
They had to switch me to owner relations???? I did ask why the second time I called and was told due to the large demand a normal VC could not book ANY Myrtle beach locations for the summer time frame.
By the way I am VIP and called the VIP line NOT the regular reservation line.
And I booked both OB & Seawatch locations.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 13, 2011)

doublebubbls said:


> Just needed to throw in my two cents.
> I own @ OB. I have called the Last three weeks in a row to make reservations for next year. I rent out several summer weeks every year.
> All Three times I have called the person I talked to could not help me.
> They had to switch me to owner relations???? I did ask why the second time I called and was told due to the large demand a normal VC could not book ANY Myrtle beach locations for the summer time frame.
> ...



Thank you.  It is good to see that at least VIP members can still book Mrytle Beach in the Summer.  It is unfortunate that non-VIP owners are now under the prohibition that Vaction Club members can no longer book under ARP for next summer.  Maybe hearing the truth is difficult, but there may be some truth to what the Sales Rep was saying.  It is disappointing that even non-VIP owners are included in the restriction for Summer Months next year.  It appears they just started what the Sales Rep was saying early and he/she just did not have all of the details.  Unless I did the math wrong, not all of the Summer is at or under the 13 week ARP period where bookings are based on availability.  I was not aware there was a dedicated VIP availablity in the ARP period in Myrtle Beach that is seperate from the regular owners ARP availability.  It is interesting to note that there are sub-availability pools that only the Reservations people are aware of and this is why, no doubt, that the ARP booking months do not appear on-line.

P.S.  I am not defending the Sales Rep.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 13, 2011)

> Myrtle beach summer weeks generally do book up in a matter of days when the 13-month window opens for advance reservation preference reservations. So if you want to stay during those weeks you need to own Wyndham Plus Points at one of the Myrtle Beach locations.


I would amend this to "at Sea Watch (and maybe Westwinds)".  In the past few years, there has been a good amount of 10-month availability for summer at Ocean Blvd.  Granted, that's a higher-point destination, and not as popular.  But, still, it can be done.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 13, 2011)

> It is unfortunate that non-VIP owners are now under the prohibition that Vaction Club members can no longer book under ARP for next summer.


This is NOT what that footnote in the directory says, and I don't believe it is true---it is something the salesman tried to imply from that footnote.  However, that footnote is dealing only with "RARP", or Reciprocal ARP.  RARP allows a Gold or Plat VIP to make an *11 month* booking at a non-home resort.  That has nothing to do with "regular" ARP that owners at MB resorts---regardless of VIP status----would have.


----------



## STEVIE (Jul 13, 2011)

Actually, when I called yesterday and reserved for next August the rep. told me she could not book it for me and I had to be transferred to owner services. Once I was connected to owner services it went very smoothly. Sue


----------



## learnalot (Jul 13, 2011)

bnoble said:


> This is NOT what that footnote in the directory says, and I don't believe it is true---it is something the salesman tried to imply from that footnote.  However, that footnote is dealing only with "RARP", or Reciprocal ARP.  RARP allows a Gold or Plat VIP to make an *11 month* booking at a non-home resort.  That has nothing to do with "regular" ARP that owners at MB resorts---regardless of VIP status----would have.



Agreed.  All this footnote says is that the only people who can book at myrtle beach prior to 10 months are the people who own at myrtle beach (including CWA up to the number of myrtle beach points in the CWA trust until those ARP points have all been used).  It has always been and remains true that any summer MB inventory available at 10 months is open to all


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 13, 2011)

susgar said:


> Actually, when I called yesterday and reserved for next August the rep. told me she could not book it for me and I had to be transferred to owner services. Once I was connected to owner services it went very smoothly. Sue



Do you have VIP Status?


----------



## learnalot (Jul 13, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Do you have VIP Status?




No.  She owns at myrtle beach.  She used her ARP.


----------



## bnoble (Jul 13, 2011)

...and she said earlier in the thread that she bought resale:



> This year I bought resale points off ebay, and have a deed stating Seawatch Plantation in Myrtle Beach is my home resort.


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 13, 2011)

iplay1515 said:


> The sales group is using this footnote to promote sales at TOG MB by mis-representing the meaning of the statement.  The sales guy made it clear that as of 2012, only owners at one of the 5 MB properties listed on another sheet would be able to book any type of reservation at MB during the prime summer season.  Sex lies and timeshares.



Typical misrepresentation and FUD from that group.  Of course they can't prevent owners from booking that or any other resort as that's what points ownership rights grant. But they sure can - and likely will if they think it will help sales in any possible way - block or limit VIP access as that is nearly worthless sales hype from the start and in no way guaranteed.  If they can somehow convince the gullible to buy MORE retail and/or VIP then its a double win for the weasels!  Why even talk to these near crooks?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 13, 2011)

learnalot said:


> No.  She owns at myrtle beach.  She used her ARP.



Thanks.  I guess that resolves that issue.  Reservations may be giving headaches, but that happens.  It does appear to be a VIP/ARP issue.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 13, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Thanks.  I guess that resolves that issue.  Reservations may be giving headaches, but that happens.  It does appear to be a VIP/ARP issue.



There is not an issue with ARP.  Everyone who owns points at Myrtle Beach has the opportunity to make a summer reservation there up to 13 months in advance using their ARP.  NO ONE ELSE can book summer there until 10 months in advance.  This means that VIP owners cannot use their Reciprocal ARP privilege to book summer myrtle beach at 11 months - they have to wait until 10 months out for summer myrtle beach.  This is nothing new.  The only particularly new and potentially important piece of information here is that in order for people who own at MB to make a summer ARP reservation for MB, they may have to call owner relations to get the reservation rather than a vacation counselor.  I cannot say how uniformly this weird new wrinkle is being encountered, but I would advise anyone who owns at myrtle beach and encounters any trouble trying to make an ARP summer reservation that they know they should be permitted to make, to try owner relations.  July 2012 inventory may or may not still be available, but part of August should be at least.  I think it is totally bizarre that they would implement such a change in process without informing the Myrtle Beach owners of the new procedure.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 14, 2011)

You are right that it is strange.  One person had to use the VIP line, the other person had to use owner relations.  However, as it was explained to me, the 2011 restrictions on Myrtle Beach Summer was an informal rule for 2011 being adminstered by Reservations.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 14, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> You are right that it is strange.  One person had to use the VIP line, the other person had to use owner relations.  However, as it was explained to me, the 2011 restrictions on Myrtle Beach Summer was an informal rule for 2011 being adminstered by Reservations.





Longwell-

You need to re-read the posts.  Both people who successfully made reservations had to go through owner relations to do so.  One of those two people had originally tried to reserve through his usual process of calling the VIP line and speaking with a VC but he was unable to do so.  The reservation could only be made through owner relations.


----------



## antjmar (Jul 14, 2011)

learnalot said:


> Longwell-
> 
> You need to re-read the posts.  Both people who successfully made reservations had to go through owner relations to do so.  One of those two people had originally tried to reserve through his usual process of calling the VIP line and speaking with a VC but he was unable to do so.  The reservation could only be made through owner relations.


I am not VIP but I own a converted fixed week at MB. I called to reserve for 2012 (a few day after 13 months) and was told "my" unit was not available and they transferred me to a supervisor. He said that no matter what I would get that unit (the one on my deed) even if someone else had already taken it. I asked  how could someone else get it already? he mentioned something about VIPs (sorry I dont remember exactly what he said).  But it was at 13 months out (not 11) so a VIP shouldnt have access to it yet.
He was able to reserve it in a few minutes and said that had been available all along....  I was just happy to get my reservation....


----------



## learnalot (Jul 14, 2011)

antjmar said:


> I am not VIP but I own a converted fixed week at MB. I called to reserve for 2012 (a few day after 13 months) and was told "my" unit was not available and they transferred me to a supervisor. He said that no matter what I would get that unit (the one on my deed) even if someone else had already taken it. I asked  how could someone else get it already? he mentioned something about VIPs (sorry I dont remember exactly what he said).  But it was at 13 months out (not 11) so a VIP shouldnt have access to it yet.
> He was able to reserve it in a few minutes and said that had been available all along....  I was just happy to get my reservation....



VIPs have the ability to request a particular unit.  The only way the situation the VC was describing could have come into play is for a Gold or Plat VIP who owns at myrtle beach and thus has ARP privileges to have called and requested your unit number.  In such a case and during the ARP period, the fixed week trumps the VIP unit request.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 14, 2011)

Just booked a Saturday, Sunday, and Monday at Wyndham Ocean Boulevard, 2 Bedroom Deluxe Ocean View Upper Level, for 69,000 points for August 2011.

Also, was allowed to use one of my 2 ARP VIP (the 11 month out verison) priveleges at any resort for June 2012 at Seawatch Plantation if I do not use them for rental purposes.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 14, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Also, was allowed to use one of my 2 ARP VIP (the 11 month out verison) priveleges at any resort for June 2012 at Seawatch Plantation if I do not use them for rental purposes.



1.  I am glad for you.  
2. That (11 month booking privilege) is called RARP or Reciprocal ARP.  
3. Did you have to call owner relations for the booking or was a VC able to help you?


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 14, 2011)

learnalot said:


> 1.  I am glad for you.
> 2. That (11 month booking privilege) is called RARP or Reciprocal ARP.
> 3. Did you have to call owner relations for the booking or was a VC able to help you?



Believe it or not, no, they were very nice.  If one were a cynic, which I have been accused of, I might believe Wyndham is monitoring this site and fixed it.


----------



## learnalot (Jul 14, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> Believe it or not, no, they were very nice.  If one were a cynic, which I have been accused of, I might believe Wyndham is monitoring this cite and fixed it.



You know, that thought crossed my mind as well.  Fine with me as long as they fixed it.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 14, 2011)

learnalot said:


> You know, that thought crossed my mind as well.  Fine with me as long as they fixed it.



Agreed that works for me.


----------

